# zakrecona



## gabzz

hey, what does it mean when someone says "ona jest zakręcona"?


----------



## jazyk

The WR dictionary suggests _funky_. _She is funky._


----------



## gabzz

someone said something like "ona jest troche zakręcona ale dobrze pracuje" so it makes no sense to say funky.......


----------



## Niebo

It's something like "She is absent-minded" in this context.


----------



## jazyk

That is why we always say context is important.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Nevertheless "funky" was first thing that came to my mind. Translating it as "absent-minded" is ok in this context, but although it means the same thing it seems to me that polish "zakręcona" is much more informal than "absent-minded". I think it's worth remembering.


----------



## gabzz

umm..... i really don't understand because funky and absent-minded have completely different meanings....


----------



## Kamila_Poland

gabzz said:


> umm..... i really don't understand because funky and absent-minded have completely different meanings....



Yep, but "zakręcona" can mean something similar to both of them in diferent contexts.


----------



## jazyk

> umm..... i really don't understand because funky and absent-minded have completely different meanings....


A fingernail and a nail you drive into a wall have completely different meanings, nevertheless people just go on using the same word. What about get, jack, period, light, and thousands of etcs.? Context, context, context.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Btw. a new meaning of "zakręcona" came to my mind. Something like "crazy about" or "keen on" when talking about hobbies and interestings. For example: "Ona jest zakręcona na punkcie mitologii greckiej" ("She's crazy about greek mythology"). Often said about someone who is a real passionate of something. Informal, ofcourse.


----------



## Rusak963

Never heard it used in this context. Rather _ma bzika_ or _hopla na punkcie czegoś._


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Rusak963 said:


> Never heard it used in this context. Rather _ma bzika_ or _hopla na punkcie czegoś._



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iRt-KYT1Cw
http://www.mmlodz.pl/377673/2011/7/4/zakreceni-na-punkcie-mody-kupujemy-male-psy?category=news
http://radomsko.naszemiasto.pl/arty...uzyki-mlodziezowa-orkiestra-deta-ze,id,t.html
http://lubinextra.pl/aktualnosci,15...ml?PHPSESSID=49c6370795bad5c98a6e33e30f59b6d8

See?


----------



## Niebo

I've also heard "mieć fioła na punkcie czegoś".


----------



## Rusak963

I didn't deny it's existence. I just said I hadn't heard it used in that context. Now I know it exists.


----------



## Ben Jamin

gabzz said:


> hey, what does it mean when someone says "ona jest zakręcona"?


This is a slang expression, and it can mean anything. Just an expletive. 
PS. merriam Webster gives, among others, this meaning of 'funky': odd or quaint in appearance or feeling.  Zakręcona may fit to this in some context, but it seems that 'funky' is as fuzzy and expletive as 'zakręcona'.


----------

